# Welches dieser beiden Action-Highlights im Juni werden Sie sich zulegen?



## Administrator (2. Juni 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Volcom (2. Juni 2005)

gta san andreas stinkt    wenn es so wird wie die ps2fasung aber naja , soll ja net , ich hab für bf gestimmt


----------



## INU-ID (2. Juni 2005)

Hm, ich dachte auch das BF2 auf 1 steht...


----------



## bsekranker (2. Juni 2005)

So scharf bin ich auf BF2 nicht - momentan reicht mir DC.
Aber ein neues GTA ist wirklich nötig. So langsam kann ich VC nichts mehr abgewinnen...


----------



## Killtech (2. Juni 2005)

Von GTA San Andreas ist schon die EV bei Okaysoft vorbestellt. 

Ob ich mir BF2 zulegen werde, hängt ganz von der hoffentlich bald erscheinenden Demo ab. Wenn sie mir gefällt, dann schauen wir mal weiter.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Gimpl (2. Juni 2005)

Kanns klar BF² alleine schon die Physik und Optik versprechen schon alles.Und natürlich die Vehikels und Waffen.Bald ist es soweit-freu


----------



## ich98 (2. Juni 2005)

Gimpl am 02.06.2005 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Kanns klar BF² alleine schon die Physik und Optik versprechen schon alles.Und natürlich die Vehikels und Waffen.Bald ist es soweit-freu



ich hol wir zu 99% GTA San Andreas und das so früh wie möglich   . Sprich ich schau schon mal am 9.Juni bei unserem Händler vorbei


----------



## Dimebag (2. Juni 2005)

Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz MUSS GTA San Andreas einfach her. Ich war von ALLEN Vorgängern so angetan, das muss ich einfach haben.
Ist unlogisch, ist aber so.

mfg


----------



## Danielovitch (2. Juni 2005)

Dimebag am 02.06.2005 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz MUSS GTA San Andreas einfach her. Ich war von ALLEN Vorgängern so angetan, das muss ich einfach haben.
> Ist unlogisch, ist aber so.
> 
> mfg


Same for me


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juni 2005)

GTA brauch ich (noch) nicht, hab ja Boiling Point   

Auf BF2 dagegen freu ich mich sehr, wird endlich Zeit, dass das Spiel kommt   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## maxx2003 (3. Juni 2005)

GTA SA natürlich


----------



## R0nin (4. Juni 2005)

maxx2003 am 03.06.2005 01:42 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA SA natürlich




Auf jeden Fall


----------



## FossilZ (4. Juni 2005)

Shadow_Man am 02.06.2005 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA brauch ich (noch) nicht, hab ja Boiling Point
> 
> Auf BF2 dagegen freu ich mich sehr, wird endlich Zeit, dass das Spiel kommt
> 
> Mfg Shadow_Man


dito   

_*BPweiterzockengeh*_


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Juni 2005)

Beide natürlich nur hoffentlich gibt es bei San Andreas PC nicht diese komischen Spiele bei denen ich nicht weiter komme ( dieser Tanz mist) wie bei der PS2 Fassung


----------



## FuFi (7. Juni 2005)

hab mir heute mal GTA: SA uncut bestellt (sollte so am DO ankommen *sabber* ^^), BF2 werd ich mir wohl dann auch noch kaufen


----------



## Psycho-Patee (7. Juni 2005)

BEIDES!!!!!!!
Gnahahaha, das werden verzockte Ferien.


----------



## the7thguest (25. Juni 2005)

Nun, GTA SA ist Pflicht, ein dermassen cooles Game mit so vielen Innovationen gabs schon lange net mehr, schade, dass die KI (vor allem auf den Highways) nur minimal bis gar net verbessert wurde.

Und BF2, nun ja, wie soll man das erklären...
Hab mir die Demo gezogen und kann irgendwie nimmer aufhören. Vor allem, die Möglichkeit neue Waffen, höhere Ränge und Auszeichnungen zu bekommen hat mich gefesselt. Ausserdem macht es Spaß, auf Servern mit ner Menge 'Noobs' als Commander die fast verlorene Runde noch rumzureissen...

Kurz und knapp, wer net beides holt verpasst was.

gl hf


----------

